
Distracted? Work Harder - johnvega
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/25/opinion/sunday/distracted-work-focus-productivity.html
======
cimmanom
Or, you know, your work is so difficult that it’s be engrossing if you could
get into a flow state in the first place - but you can’t because your noisy,
visually distracting open office environment finds a way to break your
concentration every time you manage to load even a fraction of the problem
into RAM.

